# Extra Water Capacity



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

While reading in another forum, a mention was made about Outbackers.com. Being a new Outback owner I had to check it out (this is my first post!). I am curious if anyone has come up with an easy way to increase their fresh water capacity when dry camping. I am not talking about putting in a larger tank, but having a means of refilling it. I have found numerous tanks of all shapes and sizes on the internet, hard sided, soft sided, small, and large, etc.

The idea is to tow empty and fill up just before the campsite. After camp is set up, travel back to the water supply and fill a 50 to 100 gal tank (weight is limited by 1/2 ton truck) and travel back to campsite. This way there will be enough water for showers and cooking/cleaning and bathroom. I have two labs that must drink at least 1 gal of water a day each. During the summer I leave my trailer in the mountains, this way when I head up for the weekend I would only have to take water and food.

I have not done a test to see how long the 50 gal fresh tank would last if used concretively. Have any Outbackers gone a few days using the shower and bathroom with just the 50 gal?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I did a quick search and found this site that sells large water bags that can be carried in the bed of a pickup.

http://www.bayteccontainers.com/waterbags.html

We usually travel with the trailer empty and then fill up when we get to the campground. I've found that most places have a water fill spigot near the dump station or some other central location. I pull the trailer there when we get to the campground and fill up the tank along with an extra 5 gallon jug. After I put the extra 5 gallons in I put the jug in the truck and whenever I go by the water spigot I fill it up. This keeps me from hauling the water 5 gal at a time to fill up the trailer. I haven't run into a campground yet where this strategy doesn't work.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the Outbackers.com family STBNCBN







What Outback do you have and where are you from?

We dry camp a lot and have never had a problem with the water supply but I do have a 5 gallon portable container and have used it to add some water at the end of a week camping trip. I added a piece of rubber hose to make it easier to put in the water, 5 gallons is about all I can hold up. I do have to make a few trips but by then I'm getting close to full holding tanks. When I take a shower I get wet turn water off soap up then rinse off quickly.

If you were to use a tank bigger than 5 gallons you would need a pump of some kind.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, running around with a 5 gal tank and filling it when passing by a water source. As long as it's just the guys, the water (shower) will last a while, but it's the wife that drains the tank!

N7OQ- retired USAF... what base? Yuba city... on the way to Chico! My current job assignment requires visiting various AF bases around the country and world. Latest bases are Vandenberg, Nellis, Beal, Peterson, Cheyenne Mountain, Greeley, Offutt, and Guam. My next visit will be the base on the island south of Greece, which I do not know the name.

Who: Matt, Liz, and bun in the oven

Location: Visalia, CA (almost exact middle of state)

Haves:
2006 27RLS
2006 Nissan Titan crew cab 4x4
Yamaha 3000
Maddie and Jake (yellow and black labs)

Wants:
Electric jack, LCD tv, Kingdome, Quick flush, solar panel, air bags for truck, better tires, time off to camp


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

STBNCBN said:


> Sounds like a good idea, running around with a 5 gal tank and filling it when passing by a water source. As long as it's just the guys, the water (shower) will last a while, but it's the wife that drains the tank!
> 
> N7OQ- retired USAF... what base? Yuba city... on the way to Chico! My current job assignment requires visiting various AF bases around the country and world. Latest bases are Vandenberg, Nellis, Beal, Peterson, Cheyenne Mountain, Greeley, Offutt, and Guam. My next visit will be the base on the island south of Greece, which I do not know the name.
> 
> ...


Well Matt we are next to the Base I retired at, Beale AFB between Sacramento and Chico. I have been TDY to Athens Greece Hellenikon AFB Had a great time there. We also had a base on one of the Islands were we flew the U2 but I have never been there.

Gee another central CA Outbacker we need to setup a mini Rally in Northern CA or Central CA.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

[/quote]

Gee another central CA Outbacker we need to setup a mini Rally in Northern CA or Central CA.
[/quote]

Just tell me when and where. We wanted to go to the Summer rally but when it was decided to be at Zion we changed our minds. We learned our lesson the last time we were there in the Summer. Never again.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi STBNCBN









Welcome to Outbackers!

Glad to see another California member made it here









We do alot of dry camping and we have one place where there is no water for miles. We had plenty of water for the 3 days we were there. We take along a couple of 5 gallon jugs and then I bought one of those 5 gallon beverage dispensers with the spigot on the bottom (A Coleman or similar) and filled it with water as well, and set it up on a table outside the Outback. We use the dispenser to wash hands, dishes, etc. and just refill it with one of the jugs. Works great!

You should be just fine with the 50 gallon tank. Sounds like DW is just going to have to learn how to take a spit bath









Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We do alot of dry camping as well. We use a 5 gallon jug to refill our tank. Navy showers are a must to conserve water. As mentioned, if you decide on a larger tank, you should consider a pump kit. The fresh water tank usually isn't the problem for me...I find the grey water tank fills up way to quickly.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've also used the 7-gallon jugs and a funnel when in state parks. As Thor said, the holding tanks can become the problem after a few days if you shower in the trailer. A couple of things different from what's already been posted:

Back in my boating days I used those 2-3 gallon black solar shower bags and they worked surprisingly well. With some biodegrable soap...

Also, for the really ambitious dry camping fanatics, last year when I was looking in the belly of the trailer I noted there was a lot of room (on the 31 anyway) to mount another water tank up there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my dad runs a USFS campground, there are hand water pumps for all the water you want. Alot of work and sweat to get those jugs to the trailer and empty into it. He came up with a way make it easier. Put a water container on the trailer of the 4 wheeler and uses small generator to run a small pump. He fills container at hand pump (that's a work out!), then pulls up beside tt and fills it........















you can see also in the back ground the two tall water jugs. When Rick leaves me at camp he will leave those full and I can use pump (red) to hand pump water into tank. If he sets the jugs on something higher, once you start the syphon the water will gravity fill into tank. Hard to get the big old jugs on something high enough, but he's done it. I can usually find someone willing to help me fill the tanks since my arms have problems..


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Plastic-Barrel-Barrels...1QQcmdZViewItem Try one of these !!!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking of getting one and use a 12v or 110v to pump in the fresh water


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Rip said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Plastic-Barrel-Barrels...1QQcmdZViewItem Try one of these !!!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking of getting one and use a 12v or 110v to pump in the fresh water


I like the price!

All the information and ideas are great. I am glad I found this site.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site









I live in Hanfod but I own a business in Visalia.

Glad to have another one here.

Jeff


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

We do a lot of dry camping and had a Bigfoot camper in which the water fill was pretty high and it was awkward to lift up 5 gallon cans to keep the tank full. After doing some research I found a pump that fit on a 1/4 drill and when I need to put in water I start the generator and pump the water up into the tank, no lifting and I can empty a 5 gallon can in just a few minutes.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

I have one of THESE  portable tanks from Camping World. A little pricey, but it works great. I fill it on the roof of my suburban and let gravity take care of transferring it to the OB.

One catch, it is not meant for highway travel, but if you water source is close, it is a good thing to have. It folds into a small box so we always have it on board if needed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I have one of THESE  portable tanks from Camping World. A little pricey, but it works great. I fill it on the roof of my suburban and let gravity take care of transferring it to the OB.
> 
> One catch, it is not meant for highway travel, but if you water source is close, it is a good thing to have. It folds into a small box so we always have it on board if needed.


An extra 45 gallons of water would be nice, but what do you with all of your gray water? Carry bucket fulls to the nearest drain?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, there is considerably more grey+black water capacity than fresh, if you can keep it distributed evenly.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Humpty said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I have one of THESE  portable tanks from Camping World. A little pricey, but it works great. I fill it on the roof of my suburban and let gravity take care of transferring it to the OB.
> 
> One catch, it is not meant for highway travel, but if you water source is close, it is a good thing to have. It folds into a small box so we always have it on board if needed.


An extra 45 gallons of water would be nice, but what do you with all of your gray water? Carry bucket fulls to the nearest drain?








[/quote]

You get one of these: http://www.barkermfg.com/product_pages/tote_alongs.html
These are available at most RV dealers/stores. Not a lot of fun, but dumping your black tank in some fashion is just a part of camping. We use the 4 wheel, 32 gallon model.

Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I have one of THESE  portable tanks from Camping World. A little pricey, but it works great. I fill it on the roof of my suburban and let gravity take care of transferring it to the OB.
> 
> One catch, it is not meant for highway travel, but if you water source is close, it is a good thing to have. It folds into a small box so we always have it on board if needed.


An extra 45 gallons of water would be nice, but what do you with all of your gray water? Carry bucket fulls to the nearest drain?








[/quote]

You get one of these: http://www.barkermfg.com/product_pages/tote_alongs.html
These are available at most RV dealers/stores. Not a lot of fun, but dumping your black tank in some fashion is just a part of camping. We use the 4 wheel, 32 gallon model.

Bill
[/quote]
Hey Dawn! all we gotta do is camp next to him!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

If you install a "siphon kit" or winterizing kit, you have a connection for a hose that will draw the water right from the 5 gal container and you don't have to refill the fresh water tank. 
david


----------



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

55 gallon poly drum, 25 foot of hose, 12V shur flo pump. Problem solved!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

jlbabb28 said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we the only central valley folks on this site?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jlbabb28 said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is Hanfod Jeff?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH takes several 7 gallon jugs, fills them when we fill the camper, then when we need water, DD holds a funnel while he pours.

I am the designated laugher.







(DD is usually laughing and saying don't laugh, daring me to do so, so I comply)


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I have one of THESE  portable tanks from Camping World. A little pricey, but it works great. I fill it on the roof of my suburban and let gravity take care of transferring it to the OB.
> 
> One catch, it is not meant for highway travel, but if you water source is close, it is a good thing to have. It folds into a small box so we always have it on board if needed.


An extra 45 gallons of water would be nice, but what do you with all of your gray water? Carry bucket fulls to the nearest drain?








[/quote]

Most of the time we use it, we are at NASCAR tracks and have pump out service available. I also have a sewer cap with a hose connection and a soaker hose on board. Drip....Drip...Drip......









(Donning Nomex clothing now - Flame Away







)


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

STBNCBN said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we the only central valley folks on this site?
[/quote]

No there are a few others I have seen but not very active. Few in the Fresno area one in Exeter too, but like I said you dont see them much.

Oh yea and its Hanford. lol

Jeff


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jlbabb28 said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we the only central valley folks on this site?
[/quote]

No there are a few others I have seen but not very active. Few in the Fresno area one in Exeter too, but like I said you dont see them much.

Oh yea and its Hanford. lol

Jeff
[/quote]
I have never heard of Hanford California (or Hanfod either







) . I only know of the Hanford Nuclear Site here so I was puzzled!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we the only central valley folks on this site?
[/quote]

No there are a few others I have seen but not very active. Few in the Fresno area one in Exeter too, but like I said you dont see them much.

Oh yea and its Hanford. lol

Jeff
[/quote]
I have never heard of Hanford California (or Hanfod either







) . I only know of the Hanford Nuclear Site here so I was puzzled!








[/quote]
It might be the same place... maybe that's why the water tastes like it does


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we the only central valley folks on this site?
[/quote]

No there are a few others I have seen but not very active. Few in the Fresno area one in Exeter too, but like I said you dont see them much.

Oh yea and its Hanford. lol

Jeff
[/quote]
I have never heard of Hanford California (or Hanfod either







) . I only know of the Hanford Nuclear Site here so I was puzzled!








[/quote]
It might be the same place... maybe that's why the water tastes like it does








[/quote]


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

WE do competition BBQ and can go though a lot of water. I picked up a used water tank (from some unknown rv) sit it in the back of the truck have a water pump for a rv hooked up to it. Just run a hose to the trailer and fill. This works great for us. We also carry a portable dumb tank so we can drain down the gray or black tanks if needed



STBNCBN said:


> While reading in another forum, a mention was made about Outbackers.com. Being a new Outback owner I had to check it out (this is my first post!). I am curious if anyone has come up with an easy way to increase their fresh water capacity when dry camping. I am not talking about putting in a larger tank, but having a means of refilling it. I have found numerous tanks of all shapes and sizes on the internet, hard sided, soft sided, small, and large, etc.
> 
> The idea is to tow empty and fill up just before the campsite. After camp is set up, travel back to the water supply and fill a 50 to 100 gal tank (weight is limited by 1/2 ton truck) and travel back to campsite. This way there will be enough water for showers and cooking/cleaning and bathroom. I have two labs that must drink at least 1 gal of water a day each. During the summer I leave my trailer in the mountains, this way when I head up for the weekend I would only have to take water and food.
> 
> I have not done a test to see how long the 50 gal fresh tank would last if used concretively. Have any Outbackers gone a few days using the shower and bathroom with just the 50 gal?


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Congrats on becoming an outbacker STBNCBN!! I live in Exeter and have been outbacking for 3 years. I have gone dry camping several times and can usually make it about 4 days with severe conservation. I have always wanted to figure out a way for more water storage. Where do you camp in the mountains and leave your trailer? I have always wanted to do this myself.


----------

